# Tips for Scaffold Safety



## Natalie_Darcy (Aug 25, 2015)

I think that it is interesting that you mentioned that people should follow safety rules and regulations. A lot of the time I think it is easy to disregard rules like this, but it is important to take them seriously. Scaffolding is enormously helpful when it is used safely and efficiently. Thank you for such an informative article on being safe with this type of equipment.


----------



## Kyle_Ross (Aug 27, 2015)

These are some great pieces of advice, and I strongly agree with your suggestion to learn and follow safety rules. While it might seem like extra work following the rules, they are in place for a reason and should be obeyed. I think sometimes we see rules as restrictive, but we need to keep in mind that they are for our own good. Thanks for all of the information!


----------



## Lauren_Woodley (Oct 16, 2015)

I thought the insight you gave about rethinking safety procedures was really helpful. Specifically, you talk about how checking equipment after setup is really important because it ensures that before anybody even gets on it, it's in proper condition. Additionally, however, I think that periodically checking throughout the day will ensure that it is regularly safe to use and will help you avoid any serious injury and damage. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cheryl_Smith (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree that you should never overload scaffolding. I currently live in a neighborhood where there is a lot of construction going on. I hope that the workers are being very careful when using the scaffolding. I don't want to see anyone get hurt. Safety should be there number one priority.


----------

